# Tibet: Awakened Heart



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Tenzin Choegyal
Tibet: Awakened Heart

Genre
International
Release
May 1, 2011
Number of Discs: 1
Label: CD Baby

3


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Checked this out on youtube.com. I like the tune "Happieness Is...", it flows like any western song would. The others are very much like some native American flute music and Japanese shakuhachi music I have. Interesting.


----------

